# Sickbeard not starting - Python



## zokstar (Aug 26, 2013)

My sickbeard service is having troubles starting up. Im guessing it*'*s a Python thing?  If I run `python` I get 
	
	



```
Command not found.
```

If I go to the folder /usr/local/sickbeard/ and try to do `python sickbeark.py` it will not start

However, if I run `python2.7 sickbeard.py` it seems starts up fine.

Running `python2.7`

```
Python 2.7.5 (default, Aug 26 2013, 20:02:04)
[GCC 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]] on freebsd9
Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
>>>
```

Is there a way to default my system to use Python 2.7, or force Sickbeard to use python2.7?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 26, 2013)

Have you read this record in /usr/ports/UPDATING?

```
[CMD]% less +/20130817 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/CMD]
20130817:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/python*
  AUTHOR: [email]mva@FreeBSD.org[/email]

  The lang/python* ports do not install links to 2to3, idle, pydoc, python
  and other binaries anymore. Those were moved into the lang/python2 and
  lang/python3 ports respectively. This change brings us closer to the goal
  of making Python ports usable with different Python versions at the same
  time.

  If you have lang/python2* or lang/python3* installed, please also install
  the associated lang/python2 or lang/python3 port.

  1. update lang/python2* and/or lang/python3*
  2. install lang/python2 and/or lang/python3
  3. install/update lang/python
```


----------



## zokstar (Aug 27, 2013)

I did, I think I may have missed out on step 3*.* Running python now works as it should.

Thanks @cpu82!


----------

